# Last Metroliner Fun Trip t/f SEPTA



## The Metropolitan (Oct 28, 2006)

It's rather rare that I make an itinerary for a daytrip. It's even rarer when I actually stick to it. Usually, I wind up falling behind schedule at some point. Interestingly, on this daytrip, I actually wound up AHEAD of schedule.

The overcast day starts aboard Flxible #9059, the 7:00am #61, which I use to reach Penn Station. Normal common sense would say that I'm boarding the train here to go to Philly - no so with me! I'm actually going to head in the direction of DC and board the Acela Express at BWI Station. Why? A few reasons really, among them being the price for both boarding points being the same (and my treat rides on Acela will be rare) and that I can likely get a jump on a good window seat for the ride.

After getting the tickets I need, I board the 7:40 MARC train, and take a seat in the vestibule segment of the bilevel Kawasaki. The ride to BWI is quick and uneventful, though I do witness a couple tardy folks miss the train at West Baltimore. Our arrival is on track at about 7:55am.







MARC HHP8 pushing our train out of BWI.






The Acela Express arrives at BWI.

At about 8:15, our train, #2104 is called for boarding, and it glides into BWI pretty much right on schedule. Our conductor is very jovial, and seems to take great pride in his job. Certainly gets the day off to a good start! I then battle back the awkward feeling of riding THROUGH Penn Station Baltimore, something I've never done before. Soon after, I make my way to the Bistro car simply for a coffee and Cinnamon Roll. The ride to Philly is soothing, and before I know it, we're in SEPTA land, passing an R2 along the way.






Arrival in Philly.

Arrival at 30th Street is a little past 9:30am. I head off to the SEPTA Sales window to get my daypass and a pair of Regional Rail tickets. Unlike previous SEPTA Transit Trips where I might use the daypass ride to take an R3 to Media or R6 to Norristown in my transit travels, today I'm opting to add some new Regional Rail mileage.

But first, a little city ride. In the only unplanned partof my day, I take off and head East on Market Street into Center City, snapping a few photos along the way. Ultimately, I wind up at 19th Street Station, and realize my R7 is due to leave in 20 minutes, so I head into the station, and pick up a #36 car (#9073) back to 30th Street.






A #31 bus passed on the way to the 19th Street Station.

I then make my way into the station and back to the SEPTA mezzanine on the Upper Level, finding the track for my train. I rise to the platform to see an R5 from Thorndale coming in a few minutes late, but my train, the R7 to Chestnut Hill East glides in three minutes early! I'm shocked to see how long it is - seven MU Cars. I know that this many people aren't heading for Germantown and Chestnut Hill at 10:30 in the morning. However, I come to realize the reason for the length. This train is coming from Trenton, and it drops off quite a number of people in Center City, and a few more at Temple. By the time we roll out of Temple, we only have a handful of folks aboard.

Once we pass North Broad, we are into new mileage for me. The Reading descended line is interesting, but clearly has seen better days. Nowhere was that more apparent than at Germantown Station, which looked tired. Other stations were much nicer, particularly the Furness designed Gravers Station, now a private residence (talk about a dream house!). We arrive at Chestnut Hill East a little past 11:00, and almost as quickly as it came, the long string of Silverliners retreats away from the little two track terminal and its adjoining three track yard, perhaps to clear a switch to shunt some cars off into the yard.






R7 train retreats out of Chestnut Hill East Station.

I trot into Chestnut Hill, where the last few peeps of sunlight try to make this into a pretty Autumn day, only to be overwhelmed by the clouds of impending rain. I snap off a few shots of the loop, and along Germantown Avenue, but find it tough with the traffic so heavy. After browsing at Borders for a few minutes, I realize my time is coming close for my departing train, and make my way to the Chestnut Hill West Station, just across the street, for my 11:41 departure.






Chestnut Hill in a brief bit of sunshine.






The #23 Streetcar, I mean Bus.

Walking to the platform, it looks at first as if I have a 4 car train of Silverliners, but on further review, I see that only the first two cars have power, and that they're uncoupled from the two nearest me. I board and take a seat, and we launch off precisely on time, first with just a handful of folks, but picking up anywhere from one (Highlands) to a couple dozen (Tulpehocken) riders at each of the stops along the way, nicely filling, but not overwhelming the 2 car train. Impressive is the construction of both of these lines, as neither has a single grade crossing.






Is that my train, well, sort of!

We arrive back at 30th Street right on time, and I'm off to the Subway Surface Station to pick up a 36 car out to 73rd Street for lunch at Frank's. After a #13 car comes in, my #36 (#9052) is not far behind and we're on our way. The car has a standing load, but this finally eases by about 56th St. In tradition, lunch is a Philly Cheese Steak on one of those oh-so-good rolls!






#11 or #13 line pull out on Elmwood at Island.

I finish lunch earlier than anticipated, and eager to resume my ridealong, I check the #108 schedule to find one due any minute (1:05). I leisurely make my way out and find the stop in short order, only waiting about 5 minutes before the Flyer bus shows up, before beginning its meandering route though Eastwick and Upper Darby before finally winding up at 69th Street.

We pull into 69th at 1:38, giving me just enough time to stop and collect some schedules before heading over for the #65 line, with Neo Artic #7185. The bus launches off precisely at 1:45, and begins its own course towards Germantown. At this point, I get tempted to deviate from my itinerary and catch the somewhat obsure #1 bus from 54th-City to Oxford Circle, and then get the #59 to the EL, but on looking up the schedule, find it would involve a half hour wait, so I skip it. I ride a bit short from Germantown, however, alighting at Henry Street near East Falls to transfer to my next bus.






#65 at Walnut and Henry.

It appears I've made a good connection, but I start to worry, as nearly 10 minutes passes. Still, soon after the #32 comes into view with a NABI, and I'm heading back towards Philadelphia, with a bit of a diversion to encounter. Here again, this part of the #32 is new mileage for me, an interesting route that skirts the far western edge of North Philly, passing many of the terminals for the Northside Crosstowns: 33-Dauphin, 33-C.B.Moore. Interestingly, though I've only ridden from Girard south before, I'm able to anticipate my stop at Girard, before the IVN calls it.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 28, 2006)

It takes me a little bit to figure out just WHERE the EB #15 stop is, but I locate it just in time, as PCC #2327 is bearing down on me as I get there. At first, it seems my ride may be brief, as we arrive at 26th, the Operator yells LAST STOP. An Artic and Supervisor are there, but the Supervisor tells the Operator that the blockage is cleared, and to continue on. Back aboard the crowded PCC to head across to the EL. The ride is a bit ploddy, never seeming to be too quick, but we arrive at the EL in decent time.

Up the stairs I go, when I see an endangered species make an appearance: Neoplan #3489 is working the #5 to Frankford. Even though, I'm ahead of my itinerary, and am tempted to get a ride in, my bladder tells me I need to get to the Gallery ASAP. The EL rolls in seconds after I get there, and I'm on my way again, alighting at 8th, and making a quick pit stop at the Food Court in the Gallery, before paying a visit to the Transit Store, picking up a roll up map, T Shirt, and Book.

I have an excess of time now, having fallen ahead of schedule, but its now beginning to drizzle outside, and I'm wearing down a bit, so I simply opt to stroll over to Suburban Station instead of getting some photos or sneaking another ride in.

My last Regional Rail Ride for the day will again be new territory for me, aboard one of the more obscure parts of the operation, the Cynwyd line, often referred to as "The Dinky." It's one of those neat operations that tends to grab your attention when looking at the system map, in this instance, because it is so short, taking you just a couple of blocks outside the city line, making a total of three stops out of Center City, and taking no more than 20 minutes to get from end to end. It's an operation that has been endangered at times, but its riders have banded together to save it each time, even successfully getting a mid day trip added to the schedule.






Behold the long mighty streamliner that is: The R6 Cynwyd.

Of the 10.5 round trips the "dinky" makes each weekday, I'm opting to ride the first PM Peak trip out to Bala, the intermediate of the three outer stops, where a number of bus connections are available. Looking at the SEPTA monitor at Suburban Station, I'm puzzled to see the first Cynwyd trip shown as being 5:17pm, when I've scheduled to catch a 4:40pm trip. Since the same screen shows that all Cynwyd trains board on track 6, I make my way over to the far north stairway to track 6, where the digital display does indeed indicate a 4:40pm train. Heading down, I see two orphan Silverliners resting on the track, one pulling power, the other shut off. Neither is open, so I wait, and relax while a handful of commuters grows awaiting the opening of the car for boarding.

At about 4:30, an Engineer comes down the stairs, armed with coffee and snacks in hand, no doubt to help him endure the grueling long trak out to Cynwyd. After entering the cab, he heads back through the car, and opens it for boarding, after which we file in. Moments later, our conductor appears, quite apparently the regular for this train, as he gives friendly banter to a number of his regulars.






Aboard the R6 bound for "Kinwood"

Regulars slowly stream in, and we're off on time at 4:40 from Suburban, with 32 passengers, myself included, aboard. At 30th Street, we pick up another 10, and then we're off for the trip to Cynwyd. The commuters aboard the train are a diverse group: young, old, male, female, black, white. Despite their short trip, a number of them chat freely with each other for their limited commute. After taking a fun ride up a grade, past the burned remains of the 52nd Street Station, and along a trestle over the mainline onto the Cynwyd branch. Moments later, we're at our first stop, Wynnefield Avenue, where about 10 riders disembark.






Almost finished the arduous journey to Cynwyd.

We glide onward, and arrive at my stop, Bala, where I'm one of 8 people to alight: the other 26 obviously bound for the terminal at Cynwyd. I make my way over to City Avenue at Bala, and begin my wait for the last bus ride of the day aboard the #44 to Ardmore. By now, the drizzle is intensifying, and so is the traffic. I see buses of the 1, 52, and 65 roll through, but no #44 - oh here comes one! Dowp - it's a short turn for 54-City! 

While awaiting my #44, I witness a curious and most interesting thing. I see my R6 passing through the Bala station heading back into town. A few moments later, three rather dejected looking people come from the station, and join me in the bus stop. About 3 minutes elapses before I look down at the station again to see the Silverliner back its way BACK to the Bala Station, rear door open, after which the trio take off running towards it, one man shouting to a lady "See, I told you he ain't gonna leave us!" WOW! Small town charm in the big city on the R6 Cynwyd!

As the time approaches 5:25, I entertain the possibility of abandoning my sojourn to Ardmore, and resigning to get the #44 or the R6 back into town. My train at Ardmore is due at 6:06, and I don't want to cut it too close. Thankfully, NABI #5430 finally glides over the crest of the bridge over the #R6, signed for the #44 to Ardmore. I'm on, and I'm on my way.

The ride to Ardmore is rather uneventful. I'm vaguely able to track my progress in the growing darkness, even though I need not worry about riding past my stop, with Ardmore being the terminus. Traffic is rather crappy though, so we get into Ardmore at about 5:46, though still in good time for my train.






Tail end and dorsal fin sign on Flyer at Ardmore.

Though the R5 runs frequently through Ardmore, I'm employing a devious plot. I'm taking an Amtrak train into 30th Street. It's only a couple of dollars more than SEPTA, and I get to tack on at least 100 points onto my AGR account, which is nearing 6000 points, enough for a free RT anywhere on the corridor. hmm, Boston?!?






Once common, now getting rarer - diesel power on the Harrisburg "Main Line."






R5 train at Ardmore as twilight approaches.

An R5 glides into Ardmore moments after I get there, while a Westbound Amtrak keystone, pulled by a diesel, slows for the stop heading the other direction. At the moment, the Ardmore stop is bustling with folks coming and going in all directions. Then, almost as quickly as it came, it quiets down again. Some people on the opposite platform await a SEPTA train, but my platform is virtually deserted. The one other person, an attractive young lady comes up and asks if I'm waiting for the Amtrak train.

After asking how I got my ticket with the office now closed, I regret to inform her how I got it earlier in the day. She's made a reservation, but is unable to get her ticket, and is nervous she won't be able to ride the train. After talking to Amtrak on her cellphone, she feels some reassurance, and we wind up chatting for most the remaining wait for our train, which turns out to be a bit longer than expected. Finally a train comes into view about 6:08, but its another SEPTA R5. She seems a bit confused why I don't simply take that, but given the cushion time I have between this train and my train home, I'm in no real hurry. Besides, this is really the first face to face conversation I've had today, and I guess I'm enjoying it.

About 6:20, blinking ditch lights come into view, and I'm confident this is the Keystone. Indeed it is, with ex-Metroliner Cab Car #9638 leading the way. We board with about 3 others, and make our way into the crowded lead car. The young lady seems irked not to find any unoccupied seat pairs, and I simply resign to an empty aisle seat. She returns, and opts to sit directly across from me, and we continue our intermittent chat, where I come to find her to be a bit anxiety ridden and OCD bound. Lately, I've had this tendency to meet pretty girls with psychological issues on intercity transportation!

By now, it is dark and raining out, so it's nearly impossible to determine our progress, but we do make it to 30th Street in good time. I bid my friend a good trip, and make my way into the Terminal to await my connecting train, while stopping at KFC for some mediocre popcorn chicken. I notice #193 currently running 20 minutes down in front of my train, which I expect to have its consequences on #2301. It does.

Status on #2301 goes from ON TIME to 5 MINS LATE to 25 MINS LATE, as I watch 30th Street gradually change from a bustling terminal to a sleepier atmosphere as a pair of Keystones and a Regional grab most of its occupants. Within an hour, the place is far from deserted, but looks much calmer than before, with no snaking lines of people wrapping around its interior.






Inside 30th Street Station.






Last time the Solari Board at 30th Street will ever carry a "Metroliner" reading.

Finally, our train is assigned a gate, and I stand by it to await its arrival. Only a little over a half dozen people stand here to await the final Metroliner run. To most of them, the significance of the occasion is lost. However, one man and his wife are among the line, and she takes photos of him standing by the pillar display board - I have a feeling he was fully aware of the occasion.






Final Metroliner pulls into 30th Street Station.

Our train sneaks in on the opposite track of the platform from what we expected, but I barely manage to film its entrance, after which a number of business people from NYC disembark, making at least some room aboard the crowded train for this jeans and jersey wearing slob amid the shirts and ties. Compared to the sparkly Acela Express, its rather easy to see why the Metroliner image got tarnished. The train is clean and comfy, but it does look gloomier than the newer trainsets. As we launch off, I tend to strain my eyes in vain to sightsee in the darkness, passing a number of unrecognizable commuter stations, only Chester and Marcus Hook are discernable in the rainy gloom.

After Wilmington, I make my way to the Lounge Car to meet with a couple of frequent posters from Amtrak Unlimited: Robert Madison, and moderator Alan B, as well as new poster Bruce, who is covering the occasion for Trains magazine. Unfortunately, Anthony missed the train. We spend the majority of the journey talking trains and transit, likely among only a few aboard the train who deliberately caught it to be aboard the trip into history. Bruce was aboard the first run of the Metroliner decades ago, and is now going full circle. Soon enough though, we're entering Baltimore, and I realize I've left the roll-up SEPTA map at my seat, so I bid them farewell and fight my way back to get it, and head to the vestibule to hop off. The train does pull a stunt on me though when it arrives, gliding in on the usual Northbound/Eastbound track instead of the one for DC, which is occupied by the delayed #193. About a dozen of us disembark, and it appears no one gets on, thus likely giving the honor of "The Last Person to Board a Metroliner" to the one gent who boarded in Wilmington, an honor to which I'm rather certain, he is oblivious to.






Off and into its sunset - Metroliner is history.

I film the #2301 as it glides off into history - the last Metroliner, a train I never even took until it almost was too late. From there, its up the stairs and out into the rainy night to await the #11. Despite my previous attempts to get the #11 from Penn, only to be greeted by a pair of #3s before my bus even comes, this time, the odds play in my favor, as a #11 Rodgers Forge pulls up right about 9:00. The ride to Cold Spring is quick and quiet, and the walk across to home is sped along by the desire to escape the rain.

All in all, a very fun trip, even for riding solo on it. SEPTA did not disappoint one bit. Their trains ran on impeccable time, and most of the surface transit did too. Only the #32 and #44 were minorly behind. Came across some really nice employees too - the #108 driver and the R6's Conductor standing out in my memory. Naturally, I'd love to do it again, maybe getting the NJT Riverline in this time, and perhaps a ride to Fox Chase on the #R8, to return on the #18 bus. With SEPTA, there are LOTS of options for a day long ride itinerary.


----------

